# first zoloft...now what?



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been on zoloft for about 6 months....ever since I've been on it I've had terrible burping and indigestion. My doc decided to finally take me off of it and see if it helped. SO far I havent seen any results with the indigestion but it has only been a few days without any zoloft. It was really helping my anxiety and depression but then again it was also making me more bloated and worse as well. I'm tired of dealing with all this indigestion and and IBS-C and depression. Have any of you experienced better results on another form of anti depressent? Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

Try Paxil- it worked for me, and is in generic form.


----------

